# Ethernet auf Wlan



## red089 (27. März 2012)

Hallo leutz,

ich hab ne Frage.

Und zwar ist in mein Raum ein Lan Kabel verlegt, da der Router so weit weg ist ist das kabel dementsprechen auch lang.
Jetzt meine frage: ich würde gerne Wlan auf meinen handy nutzen, gibt es einen adapter der einen Ethernet port hat, wo ich das Ethernetkabel reinklicken kann und das Gerät dann Wlan ausgibt?

Danke für die HIlfe
Grüße


----------



## ViP94 (27. März 2012)

Du willst dein handy als router nutzen oder willst du mit dem handy per wlan surfen?


----------



## ViP94 (27. März 2012)

Ansonsten kostet ein echter router nicht wirklich viel geld


----------



## red089 (27. März 2012)

Nein, Nein ich hab nur so schlechtes Wlan in meinen Raum, da der Router soweit wegsteht. Deshalb hab ich ein Lan Kabel vom Router in meinen Raum verbunden, möchte aber auch mit meinen Handy ins internet. Ich dachte mir vielleicht gibt es ein Adapter Gerät oder ähnliches, wo ich zb. das Lan Kabel reinstecke und das Gerät Wlan ausgibt womit ich dann mit meinen Handy rein kann 

Ich hoffe es ist verständlich, ich kenne mich leider nicht aus damit .


----------



## ViP94 (27. März 2012)

Was du brauchst ist entweder ein repeater oder noch einen router


----------



## Chron-O-John (28. März 2012)

Was er eigentlich braucht ist ein Accesspoint. Man kann aber jeden handelsüblichen Router so einstellen, das er als AP fungiert.


----------



## Windows0.1 (28. März 2012)

Hol dir einen Repeater


----------



## MonKAY (29. März 2012)

Accesspoint ist schon richtig. Preislich nehmen sich ein W-LAN Router mit AP Funktion und ein AP selbst nicht viel und außerdem hat der Router dann noch meist einen eingebauten switch den man afaik auch im AP Modus nutzen kann.


----------

